# Hybrid.



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)




----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

4CurlRedleg said:


>


Wow! I was wondering when I saw that in the other forum? Hmmm does that mean he counts against your mallard limit in the bag ? 

Nice bird!

Ryan

.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I actually had a Pintail/Mallard come into my decoys back when I was in High School and he came in so close I could see the Pintail shaped head, but the brown was green...Needless to say I missed from about 20 yards 3 times. Never have claimed to be a great shot! Still wonder what ever happened to that beautiful bird! Probably on somebodys wall!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Ben Elli said:


> Hmmm does that mean he counts against your mallard limit in the bag ?
> 
> Nice bird!
> 
> ...


  Hope not!! 8)


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Now, that is an awesome picture! That should be the cover of Dakota Country!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Seriously, you should email that picture to Dakota Country Magazine...That is cover material!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Thanx man!! Jon and Bill have seen most of my pics and Bill still likes his better. 

I had a pretty cool pic some years ago of a foggy sunrise that they really liked but opted out. No big deal for he takes some really nice pics too.


----------

